# G5 Presents a New Member of the Prime Bow Family for 2014



## MSP21 (Mar 7, 2003)

I am an Elite shooter but I'm anxious to see this and shoot this in the shop.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

How is any of this crap these companies coming out with new??? I mean it's 33" with a rollers. Isn't that just what everyone makes?? I don't see why there so hush hush and delay their announcements I mean no one is going to copy you hell everyone is already doing the same things. This isn't a bash against prime I love there bows this is towards every company. I just want someone to step up to the plate and build a great finger bow for me.


----------



## primal-archery (Jun 25, 2011)

MR get greedy said:


> How is any of this crap these companies coming out with new??? I mean it's 33" with a rollers. Isn't that just what everyone makes?? I don't see why there so hush hush and delay their announcements I mean no one is going to copy you hell everyone is already doing the same things. This isn't a bash against prime I love there bows this is towards every company. I just want someone to step up to the plate and build a great finger bow for me.




REALLY??? All the bows being made in this world and you can't find one to use for finger shooting.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

nice!!! I like that flex roller !!


----------



## dave cole (Mar 29, 2007)

What is the percent let-off, and is there any adjustment beyond its rating (higher)? Another review spoke of the short valley, and the need to hold on to it at full draw, so percentage of let-off would be a key item for me, as well as any adjustment capability. Thanks!!


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

I like it but is this the only new addition for 14 ??


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

MR get greedy said:


> How is any of this crap these companies coming out with new??? I mean it's 33" with a rollers. Isn't that just what everyone makes?? I don't see why there so hush hush and delay their announcements I mean no one is going to copy you hell everyone is already doing the same things. This isn't a bash against prime I love there bows this is towards every company. I just want someone to step up to the plate and build a great finger bow for me.


Ever hear of the One? Tour? Contender Elite? etc?


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

bloodyboots said:


> I like it but is this the only new addition for 14 ??


Yes. Why does every bow company have to come out with 4,652 new models every year?


----------



## brae (Aug 9, 2013)

Love this bow and I believe prime right now has great model pretty much has what any one would want in specs


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

dave cole said:


> What is the percent let-off, and is there any adjustment beyond its rating (higher)? Another review spoke of the short valley, and the need to hold on to it at full draw, so percentage of let-off would be a key item for me, as well as any adjustment capability. Thanks!!


I had a Centroid that felt a lot closer to the Elites and it was considered 80%, however with the Impact, Defy, and Alloy they use a different cam that isn't as stiff up front but is now 75% on let off. I tried both the defy and impact and noticed the difference in feel from the centroid I owned. Good looking and good feeling bows though, just like the feel of the Centroid and Elites better.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

put that roller on the defy and ill be shooting one.


----------



## Bonecutterx (Oct 12, 2013)

Love this bow


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Im confused. First it was 3.9# and had bcy x strings, now it is 4.2# and 8190?


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

AR&BOW said:


> Im confused. First it was 3.9# and had bcy x strings, now it is 4.2# and 8190?


People were just guessing with the 3.9# weight, I hadn't seen where it was supposedly going to have BCY X strings on it so I can't comment on that one.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

AR&BOW said:


> Im confused. First it was 3.9# and had bcy x strings, now it is 4.2# and 8190?


Kinda surprised they are staying with 8190. Was a 1 and done with everyone else.


----------



## ijimmy (Jul 2, 2002)

MR get greedy said:


> How is any of this crap these companies coming out with new??? I mean it's 33" with a rollers. Isn't that just what everyone makes?? I don't see why there so hush hush and delay their announcements I mean no one is going to copy you hell everyone is already doing the same things. This isn't a bash against prime I love there bows this is towards every company. I just want someone to step up to the plate and build a great finger bow for me.



MR have you shot one of these http://www.merlin-bows.co.uk/excalibur.htm , that should meet your needs 
Prime has several features no other companies offer , got a centroid on the way , ill let you know if they are , groundbreaking


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

SHPoet said:


> Yes. Why does every bow company have to come out with 4,652 new models every year?


This is a funny post on a thread about a new bow from a company that is only releasing one new model for the year.


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

Yes I can and I do. I have an apex8 but at my height and dl 6-6 31.5 dl there is a lot of finger pinch. I would like to get a bow in the 45-46 at a with a decent cam system other then the hoyt round wheels. I've shot them and they are way to slow. All I'm saying is with all this so called technology that everyone has it shouldn't be an issue to produce a bow to my specs and get 280-300 fps


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

MR get greedy said:


> Yes I can and I do. I have an apex8 but at my height and dl 6-6 31.5 dl there is a lot of finger pinch. I would like to get a bow in the 45-46 at a with a decent cam system other then the hoyt round wheels. I've shot them and they are way to slow. All I'm saying is with all this so called technology that everyone has it shouldn't be an issue to produce a bow to my specs and get 280-300 fps


Companies build for the masses, not for MR get greedy. Why don't you have a frankenbow built for you or why don't you contact the companies and see if they'll make you something. I just saw on another thread where Darton will make to order. It'll cost but hey, it's custom. Check out this frankenbow by b0w_bender


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Very nice clean lines.


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

Not much of the riser left after machining!


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

what are the peep sight looking things on the string?


----------



## midwestbowhunt (Feb 16, 2011)

I am really liking this bow more and more every time I see it.


----------



## OverMyHead (Dec 8, 2005)

Wulfwick said:


> what are the peep sight looking things on the string?


Those donuts connect the two, parallel strings coming off each cam to the center, single part of the string...


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

OverMyHead said:


> Those donuts connect the two, parallel strings coming off each cam to the center, single part of the string...


Ah, ok. Not sure why, but, I also don't understand why companies use a floating yoke either. I guess thats why I don't engineer bows for a living.
Can anyone enlighten me on the benefit of the design?


----------



## BowHunter4Lif (Jul 23, 2009)

Wulfwick said:


> Ah, ok. Not sure why, but, I also don't understand why companies use a floating yoke either. I guess thats why I don't engineer bows for a living.
> Can anyone enlighten me on the benefit of the design?


Go to prime's website and you will see a picture of their parallel track cam. Then it will all make sense, trust me


----------



## paul anderson (Feb 26, 2008)

ok i work at a archery shop and we got one in this week , not a good bow . its more like a tuning fork that bow shakes on every shoot, you can hold it in your hand and hit the riser and watch the cams vibater like crasy .
and i love all the other bows they have made .but this one is not good.. go and shoot one and get back to me.


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Not sure about vibrating like a tuning fork as I have not seem/shoot one but I have yet to find a bow that is more dead in the hand than G5 Primes. Is the bow properly timed and synchronized?


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

paul anderson said:


> ok i work at a archery shop and we got one in this week , not a good bow . its more like a tuning fork that bow shakes on every shoot, you can hold it in your hand and hit the riser and watch the cams vibater like crasy .
> and i love all the other bows they have made .but this one is not good.. go and shoot one and get back to me.


Sorry, but I'm going to have to throw the BS flag on this one. Fit and finish on the first ones I have gotten in are just as nice and tight as all of G5's other products.


----------



## paul anderson (Feb 26, 2008)

like i said go and shoot one , it's like the made the riser out of a differnt alum, than they did the defy or the impact , i love the impact that bow is dead in the hand . just not the alloy .


----------



## FlickinBoogers (Sep 26, 2013)

I'd like to know why every bow maker believes every bow needs to be 1k plus now days...


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

> All New 2014 Prime Alloy Specs
> IBO Speed (FPS): 335 NICE
> Axle to axle (in): 33.25”. TOO SHORT
> Brace Height: 6.75”. TOO SHORT
> ...


3 "TOO SHORTS" too many for me


----------



## sunseteclipsegt (Dec 8, 2008)

Because we buy them.


----------



## ONbuckhunter (Oct 17, 2010)

MR get greedy said:


> How is any of this crap these companies coming out with new??? I mean it's 33" with a rollers. Isn't that just what everyone makes?? I don't see why there so hush hush and delay their announcements I mean no one is going to copy you hell everyone is already doing the same things. This isn't a bash against prime I love there bows this is towards every company. I just want someone to step up to the plate and build a great finger bow for me.


you'll finger it out someday. use lube


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

SHPoet said:


> Yes. Why does every bow company have to come out with 4,652 new models every year?


Wow which company is that? Thats allot of new bows. They must cover all the bases.


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Go to prime's website and you will see a picture of their parallel track cam. Then it will all make sense, trust me


got it, so it is kind of like a floating yoke system.


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

It is a floating yoke system, but for a totally different reason. This system is designed to reduce cam lean and give you the absolute best nock travel that can be had......which is does exceptionally.

To the poster that posted about it being a tuning fork....Something is completely out of whack with that bow, or you are trolling. The one that I shot was completely dead.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

First have to say need to start using spell check. Second, sounds like the string suppressor isn't adjusted right. Also have to say that any metal riser will vibrate being hit from the side. Need to base hand shock from the bow being shot.


paul anderson said:


> ok i work at a archery shop and we got one in this week , not a good bow . its more like a tuning fork that bow shakes on every shoot, you can hold it in your hand and hit the riser and watch the cams vibater like crasy .
> and i love all the other bows they have made .but this one is not good.. go and shoot one and get back to me.


----------



## andywhite (Nov 15, 2015)

Any idea on price of these?


----------



## andywhite (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice looking bow.


----------

